# Skimmer ohne Pumpe betreiben?



## Teich4You (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es überhaupt Skimmer die ohne Pumpe betrieben werden?
Bisher habe ich so ein Modell noch nicht gefunden.
Vll ist es technisch auch gar nicht machbar?!

Habe keine Lust mit eine neue Pumpe oder eine zweite zu kaufen, daher meine Frage.


----------



## mitch (23. Aug. 2015)

Hi,

also irgendwoher muss ja ein Sog herkommen damit das ding funzt. Normalerweise Pumpe oder Luftheber(Schwerkraftsystem) sonst geht es ned


----------



## samorai (23. Aug. 2015)

Hallo!
Im Ernst-Fall hilft Dir eventuell ein *Y*-Verteiler weiter!

Ron!


----------



## Nori (23. Aug. 2015)

Seit wann braucht man für einen Schwerkraftskimmer einen Luftheber???

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2015)

Hi Nori.

Braucht man ja nicht. Ich denke, dass war mehr als Alternative zu dem allgemeinen Begriff Pumpe gemeint.


----------



## Nightcrawler (24. Aug. 2015)

Google mal nach Oase SwimSkim oder SwimSkim CWS.


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2015)

Diese Schwimmskimmer haben eine eigene voll integrierte Pumpe und das war nicht das Ziel des TE.  



Teich4You schrieb:


> Habe keine Lust mir eine neue Pumpe oder eine zweite zu kaufen, daher meine Frage.


----------



## Nightcrawler (24. Aug. 2015)

Er sprach nicht von integriert, oder?


----------



## Zacky (24. Aug. 2015)

Das stimmt wohl.  ...aber ich denke, dass er das schon so meinte...


----------



## mitch (24. Aug. 2015)

Pumpe oder Luftheber(Schwerkraftsystem)



Zacky schrieb:


> dass war mehr als Alternative zu dem allgemeinen Begriff Pumpe gemeint.



genau so, ned umsonst sind die* ()* da, da ja LH nur optimal in Schwerkraftsystemen funzen.
Ned das der TE auch noch einen LH Schacht zusätzlich erstellen muss um sein System auf Schwerkraftsystem umzustellen was natürlich den Stromverbrauch erheblich verringern würde im vergleich zu einem nicht Schwerkraftsystem oder einem Schwerkraftsystem mit E-Pumpe.

ich hoffe das ich mich diesmal etwas klarer ausgedrückt hab - ansonsten bitte noch mal nachfragen.


----------

